# My friend wants to kill himself..x.x



## Velvet204 (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, I have a friend...Also a fur, just one that won't go on FA for some unknown reason..x.x The other day he decided "I'm stressed out of my mind, it's giving me ulcers that make me throw up blood, my adoptive family is horrible, I'm just gonna end it all"...I talked him out of it, but he told me he'd wait a WEEK...And if I can't convince him to live by then, he's gonna do it...

Would anybody be willing to talk to him? Maybe if I show him enough people care...He won't do it... ._. If not...Does anyone know what I should do?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, well, I doubt I can talk to him or anything, but you can tell him there are people out there who don't want lives to end that way. I don't want anyone's life to end that way. there's always people out there who care. ignore the one's who don't, and love the one's who do care.

I don't know this guy personally, but hey, I hope things turn out well :\


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 13, 2008)

Therapist. Furries are not your best choice for a first one.

Seriously, he needs help because no matter how stressful your life is, you can always lay in the grass and relax. Ulcers? Hell, he'll be dead soon if he doesn't get that looked at anyway.

He needs help, like the mental kind, as well to stop. Relax. And enjoy life. Instead of wanting attention, if you're going to off yourself (just like leaving FA) you DO it. You don't tell anybody unless you don't want to do it and want people to try and tell you not too; for people to pay attention to you.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Perhaps if we got a bit more of a background, like what's been eating at him recently. Like what's stressing him out. 

Try to talk to him and get him to open up. You might have to try and pry, but at this moment he really believes that his problems are impossible to comprehend by anyone else, and anyone that can connect to him doesn't exist.

Like, it's really hard to say. Talking on the net would be way too difficult to get through to him. Getting professional help would be ideal, but I know firsthand how difficult it is to get an eomtionally wrecked person to talk to total strangers about such painful stuff.

I dunno. Do you know any details about his life right now? That'd really help. The biggest help I think you can do for him is either talking to him yourself (if you think you can help him) and if not, go to anyone else he may care about to try and get them to talk to him. 

Right now I think he's just toying with the idea. You should definitely be worried for him, but telling you that he wants to kill himself, and then gives you a one week period before he gives up sounds more like he's testing himself that he's actually serious than he is wanting to down the curtains no matter what.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know him and I'm not going to lie to him and act like I care.  You need to be there and other friends.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I DO care. the fact is, a human life is a life either way. I care in the sense that he might have things going for him in life, and it would be a waste to just end it right there. I don't care in the sense that I don't know him personally


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Nov 13, 2008)

Knowing is half the battle.  Do find out what exactly is troubling him, otherwise nothing you or any of us could do would be of any help.

Also, make sure you're there for him.  Preferably in person.  Friends, ACTUAL friends (as opposed to petitioning strangers) are the best cure for this type of thing.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 13, 2008)

My ex used to say this time and time again.
Turns out he was just attention seeking. Not saying that this is true in your case, but I hope it is. Has he ever mentioned it before?


----------



## Velvet204 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I know that it would be best if he got help...I've been BEGGING him...Litterally begging him...To get help..To go to a hospital and tell them how ill he is...To tell them that his parents have been IGNORING him...To tell them everything...And he says he has and they haven't helped him.

He's been adopted out 8 times...8 different families...Apperently all of them abusive or sexually abusive, or just didn't care...He's had a history of hurting himself...APPERENTLY he's slit his throat before, which he has a scar accross his neck from that I've seen in pictures of him. He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..

He's only 16, and apperently is emancipated, he just puts himself up for adoption, because he doesn't want to deal with housing arrangements. He constantly talks about how much he hates life and such...

He doesn't have any RL friends, really...He hates physical contact, and apperently signs of affection, such as hugging and kissing, frighten and put him off...He hates them and prefers to simply stay on his computer whenever he can.

I don't know him in RL...So about the only thing I can actually do for him is get other people to message him or call him...


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 13, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..


Umm... 
In all honesty I'm not sure I believe what he says about that part.
What the fuck did he hope to achieve by it?
Moreover; can you even reattach a penis? FOUR TIMES?! o.o;;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> Well, I know that it would be best if he got help...I've been BEGGING him...Litterally begging him...To get help..To go to a hospital and tell them how ill he is...To tell them that his parents have been IGNORING him...To tell them everything...And he says he has and they haven't helped him.
> 
> He's been adopted out 8 times...8 different families...Apperently all of them abusive or sexually abusive, or just didn't care...He's had a history of hurting himself...APPERENTLY he's slit his throat before, which he has a scar accross his neck from that I've seen in pictures of him. He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..
> 
> ...



jesus.... give me his e-mail, or whatever you have. I feel so fucking bad for him


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

Sure, here's how it would go down:

*Me*: Hi, I'm Xaerun!
*Your friend*: Who's that?
*Me*: Some furry!
*Your friend*: Do I know you?
*Me*: Nope. Anyway, don't kill yourself.
*Your friend*: Why not?
*Me*: *shrugs* I don't know, nor do I really care. I just got asked to tell you this. Frankly, the drama it's causing, you pretty much deserve it. That and your friend's adding to the attention-whoring by posting about it on FAF, seemingly thinking anyone would care. If you are going to kill yourself, can I have your stuff? Oh, and you should make it all showy. Hell, involve some advertising! "If only my life never stopped, like Duracell's copper top." It'll be a huge hit! Put it on YouTube, make T-shirts! Order some commissions BUT YOU NEVER PAY FOR THEM BECAUSE YOU'RE DEAD! It's perfect! This is a once-in-a-lifetime offer, don't miss out! Offers close when your useless, unloved body hits the ground after jumping off a bridge!
_Your friend is Busy (ending my life)_
*Me*:


----------



## Sernion (Nov 13, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> Well, I know that it would be best if he got help...I've been BEGGING him...Litterally begging him...To get help..To go to a hospital and tell them how ill he is...To tell them that his parents have been IGNORING him...To tell them everything...And he says he has and they haven't helped him.
> 
> He's been adopted out 8 times...8 different families...Apperently all of them abusive or sexually abusive, or just didn't care...He's had a history of hurting himself...APPERENTLY he's slit his throat before, which he has a scar accross his neck from that I've seen in pictures of him. He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..
> 
> ...



If you don't know him in RL.. He might be just exaggerating to get more attention. If not, then he definitely needs to go see a therapist.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Nov 13, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..



This is where I stopped believing the story.

Sounds like you've got an attention-seeker, here, because at about the second time the state would have stepped in and placed him under forced psychiatric care.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Sure, here's how it would go down:
> 
> *Me*: Fuck you!
> *Your friend*: Who's that?
> ...



that sounds more... you xaerun xD (jk, we all love eachother... right?)

but seriously dude, who is this guy? what does he go by?


----------



## Velvet204 (Nov 13, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> Umm...
> In all honesty I'm not sure I believe what he says about that part.
> What the fuck did he hope to achieve by it?
> Moreover; can you even reattach a penis? FOUR TIMES?! o.o;;


I don't know...That's what he told me...
He said he wanted to see if he could the first time, the second and third he wanted to prove to girls that he didn't give a crap about sex, and the fourth..I think he just wanted to cause himself pain.


----------



## Velvet204 (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> jesus.... give me his e-mail, or whatever you have. I feel so fucking bad for him


His MSN is ramzatheforgone@hotmail.com ...I'm sure that's his email too...Not sure...I could check his AIM too, if that would help...Thanks..x.x


----------



## Velvet204 (Nov 13, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Sure, here's how it would go down:
> 
> *Me*: Hi, I'm Xaerun!
> *Your friend*: Who's that?
> ...


Sorry...You're very nice, you know..


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 13, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> I don't know...That's what he told me...
> He said he wanted to see if he could the first time, the second and third he wanted to prove to girls that he didn't give a crap about sex, and the fourth..I think he just wanted to cause himself pain.



Wait, what?

He's full of shit, block him and never talk to that prick again.


----------



## Velvet204 (Nov 14, 2008)

...Bleh...He probably IS lying to me, huh?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> He's even APPERENTLY cut off his penis 4 times, all of which it was reattached..


 
I'm inclined to believe he's fucking lying.  And badly.  The human body doesn't work that way.  Hack off your penis, reattaching it's not gonna work.  It would take a great deal of plastic surgery I'm hesitant to believe he can afford.  You can pass urine without a penis if you're male, and that's how they'd fix him; they probably wouldn't "reattach" it.  Sucks to be him, he's been eliminated from the gene pool.

And if he happens to be telling the truth, fucking let him die, because he's a retard.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> ...Bleh...He probably IS lying to me, huh?



lure him in with promises of candy, then *snap!* take him to a rehab! seriously


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> Okay, I have a friend...Also a fur, just one that won't go on FA for some unknown reason..x.x The other day he decided "I'm stressed out of my mind, it's giving me ulcers that make me throw up blood, my adoptive family is horrible, I'm just gonna end it all"...I talked him out of it, but he told me he'd wait a WEEK...And if I can't convince him to live by then, he's gonna do it...
> 
> Would anybody be willing to talk to him? Maybe if I show him enough people care...He won't do it... ._. If not...Does anyone know what I should do?


I can talk to him if you wish. He needs to know that there are people that care about his well being and want him around. Do you know him in real life or online?


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2008)

Your friend's a quitter.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Nov 14, 2008)

Castrated... 4 times... and reattached?  I would call that full o' shit.  Reattaching THAT thing... not quite so simple as it sounds.

What you have on your hands is a lying attention whore.  Just drop the deadweight out of your life, it'll only cause problems if you hold onto it.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2008)

Call the police and have him taken away to a safer environment.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll talk to him if you want, I've had to talk people out of it so many times before. I hate to see people so down.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that sounds more... you xaerun xD (jk, we all love eachother... right?)
> 
> but seriously dude, who is this guy? what does he go by?



I don't start off liking everybody. If they're not dicks, they earn it.
I don't know this guy, or his friend, so nuppp.
You're not too bad, though.



Velvet204 said:


> Sorry...You're very nice, you know..


I'll assume you mean "not very nice". No, I'm not.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

Aden said:


> Your friend's a quitter.


Sad to say, but I agree. People who resort to suicide are cowards that cant face life.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sad to say, but I agree. People who resort to suicide are cowards that cant face life.



but everyone can change.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sad to say, but I agree. People who resort to suicide are cowards that cant face life.



Wow silibus that was harsh...true, but harsh.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> The human body doesn't work that way. Hack off your penis, reattaching it's not gonna work.



Actually, that's exactly what they did to John Bobbitt. It's not really that different from reattaching a severed finger or limb, as long as you get it back on quick enough. But I still think the guy is full of crap.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> but everyone can change.


 
This is true. I attempted once when I was in high school, and cut for awhile before that. Wouldn't think of it now, no matter the circumstances.

But then, I didn't reform because of people "being my friend."  I was threatened out of it.  And yes, there really are worse things than death sometimes, depending on your priorities.



capthavoc123 said:


> Actually, that's exactly what they did to John Bobbitt. It's not really that different from reattaching a severed finger or limb, as long as you get it back on quick enough. But I still think the guy is full of crap.


 
Yes, I know it's possible, it's just a very complicated and, moreover, expensive procedure. And let's be serious. Four times? For an emancipated 16-year-old with no health insurance? Not happening.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> but everyone can change.


I never said anything about people not being able to change. I said that if people resort to suicide then they are cowards. A suicide attempt is not suicide, it is inflicting pain on oneself. (the term 'emo') Suicide refers to people who have actually died from their own hand.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

1) try to get an address
2) 911

you can never tell. Especially if you only communicate via internet. Best not take any chances.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I never said anything about people not being able to change. I said that if people resort to suicide then they are cowards. A suicide attempt is not suicide, it is inflicting pain on oneself. (the term 'emo') Suicide refers to people who have actually died from their own hand.


 
Attempting suicide and self-inflicted injuries aren't the same.  An attempt is a genuine shot at suicide, something just happened to cause it to fail (someone got there in time to get you to the hospital, you misjudged the dosage, etc).  I consider them the same in my book.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Attempting suicide and self-inflicted injuries aren't the same.


Nvm -___-"""

had to edit this 4 times....


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nvm -___-"""
> 
> had to edit this 4 times....



I'm sorry I brought it up silibus  I shouldn't have


----------



## flechmen (Nov 14, 2008)

Tomorrow, there will be a whole group of caring people praying for him, myself included. 

Lord, I pray that You help Velvet204's friend in their time of need. Help comfort him and and hold him close. Show him what there is to live for and show him Your love and mercy. Heal him in a way I know only you can Lord. In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll add my prayer to the list.

Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> Okay, I have a friend...Also a fur, just one that won't go on FA for some unknown reason..x.x The other day he decided "I'm stressed out of my mind, it's giving me ulcers that make me throw up blood, my adoptive family is horrible, I'm just gonna end it all"...I talked him out of it, but he told me he'd wait a WEEK...And if I can't convince him to live by then, he's gonna do it...
> 
> Would anybody be willing to talk to him? Maybe if I show him enough people care...He won't do it... ._. If not...Does anyone know what I should do?



Don't try to convince him. Call 911 (if you're American, methinks. Otherwise... whatever authorities you know) and report it. He may hate you for it, but that's his life you just saved. If he gets help, he'll forgive you. And there are times where a life is worth MUCH more than a relationship. Help your friend by not negotiating it with him. Go straight to the professionals. That's why they exist in the first place.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.


 
I feel really bad for laughing at that.  But probably not as bad as I should.  XD


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.



OH SHIT! MY TROLL DETECTOR JUST WENT CRAZY! Where's that damned elephant gun when you need it...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm sorry I brought it up silibus  I shouldn't have


Life is a wonderful thing. People are wrong to hinder it in anyway. Hurting themselves, or others (emotionally/physically). Suicide is the worst, it shows that you dont care about anyone, not even yourself. You are a coward that cannot face life. There is always someone that cares and willing to help.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.


That's not really helpful.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

flechmen said:


> That's not really helpful.


 
What a valuable post.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There is always someone that cares and willing to help.



exactly... thnx for showing me care lately ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Nov 14, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Don't try to convince him. Call 911 (if you're American, methinks. Otherwise... whatever authorities you know) and report it. He may hate you for it, but that's his life you just saved. If he gets help, he'll forgive you. And there are times where a life is worth MUCH more than a relationship. Help your friend by not negotiating it with him. Go straight to the professionals. That's why they exist in the first place.



Everyone keeps saying this and it's actually not the best idea, I've known people who got the help and killed themselves when they got out. That will most likely throw him over the edge if anything.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Everyone keeps saying this and it's actually not the best idea, I've known people who got the help and killed themselves when they got out. That will most likely throw him over the edge if anything.



I'd imagine luring him into comfort, then eventually slowly through time, show him right over wrong is the best way to go


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

While dying solves all of life's problems, you won't be around to appreciate it, because you'll be dead.

Which is why suicide is painless
It brings on many changes
And I can take or leave them if I please


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Tomorrow, there will be a whole group of caring people praying for him, myself included.
> 
> Lord, I pray that You help Velvet204's friend in their time of need. Help comfort him and and hold him close. Show him what there is to live for and show him Your love and mercy. Heal him in a way I know only you can Lord. In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.





AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.


Prayer does nothing. Its just like blowing on dice before a roll.

I do hope he will be okay, I just wont rely on prayer to do so.


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.



Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 14, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Tomorrow, there will be a whole group of caring people praying for him, myself included.
> 
> Lord, I pray that You help Velvet204's friend in their time of need. Help comfort him and and hold him close. Show him what there is to live for and show him Your love and mercy. Heal him in a way I know only you can Lord. In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.



*This* is sincerity. The honest response of an honest Believer.



AlexInsane said:


> I'll add my prayer to the list.
> 
> Dear God, please let me be there to see this HUGE MORON become an hero. And let me have the grace to laugh as he does it. Amen.



And *this* is the inevitable response to Christianity on the internet. Why so? I don't honestly know. It's not all that logical at any level. Oh well. Thanks for reminding me that Christians are still out there, Flechman. I was feeling rather like a minority among the furry type. I cannot, however, advise you to pray publicly again on this forum, as it seems to illicit an unwelcome sort of irreverence. I'd rather it not rise again.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

When someone starts setting dates for death, there's trouble. Call the local authorities if you know where s/he lives. It might shock em out of it.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What a valuable post.


What a valuable post.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

My response is completely appropriate. If this guy has the cahones to off himself, then by all means let him do it. It'll only prove that if he has the mental and physical strength necessary to kill himself, then he could've just as easily applied that to fixing his goddamn life.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> it's giving me ulcers that make me throw up blood



what

send him to an emergency room


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> My response is completely appropriate. If this guy has the cahones to off himself, then by all means let him do it. It'll only prove that if he has the mental and physical strength necessary to kill himself, then he could've just as easily applied that to fixing his goddamn life.



QFT


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Prayer does nothing. Its just like blowing on dice before a roll.



There are many cases which would seem to prove otherwise.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2008)

My care nerve has not been tickled.
Tell your 'friend' to stop being a bitch, man up, and face life. There are PLENTY of very successful people who have grown up under hard circumstances. They just chose to better themselves from their experiences  rather than wallow in their own misery and try to attract attention from strangers online because their social awkwardness puts people off in real life.


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are many cases which would seem to prove otherwise.



Prove? Or just convenient coincidences that are attributed to prayer? I'm sure you don't hear about all the 'unanswered prayers', only the ones in which the outcome was good. Correct?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Suicide is the resort of the lazy, the cowardly and the desperate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are many cases which would seem to prove otherwise.


serious question, are you religious?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Suicide is the resort of the lazy, the cowardly and the desperate.



Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Prove? Or just convenient coincidences that are attributed to prayer? I'm sure you don't hear about all the 'unanswered prayers', only the ones in which the outcome was good. Correct?



So not even turning this into a discussion. :roll:



NekoFox08 said:


> serious question, are you religious?



Yes.



AlexInsane said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.



lawlz


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes.



ah ok. just wondering


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

This reminds me of a time that I put a shotgun in my mouth and the gun jammed when I pulled the trigger.

I proved to myself that day that I was either courageous or fucking insane.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Prove? Or just convenient coincidences that are attributed to prayer? I'm sure you don't hear about all the 'unanswered prayers', only the ones in which the outcome was good. Correct?


 
This.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah ok. just wondering



There's no need to worry; I'm not a fundamentalist and I won't even claim a denomination.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.



I have tried it.  I finally realized how fucking stupid it was.  Suicide's for attention whores, people looking for the quick and easy way out, and immature twits who can't seem to grasp the idea that suicide is usually a permanent solution to temporary problems.

It amuses me greatly at times... most of the time it's just lazy whiny chicken-shitty twats who want a reset button for their life.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> Prove? Or just convenient coincidences that are attributed to prayer? I'm sure you don't hear about all the 'unanswered prayers', only the ones in which the outcome was good. Correct?



Prayer may not work per se, but if anything, the caring intent can change a person's outlook for the better.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I have tried it.  I finally realized how fucking stupid it was.  Suicide's for attention whores, people looking for the quick and easy way out, and immature twits who can't seem to grasp the idea that suicide is usually a permanent solution to temporary problems.
> 
> It amuses me greatly at times... most of the time it's just lazy whiny chicken-shitty twats who want a reset button for their life.



Temporary problems tend to last for an eternity when you're a human.

Besides, it's lulzy. They think "They'll all be sorry to see me gone!" and then the only person that shows up to your funeral is that guy that used to live in the alley next to your apartment, muttering to himself and picking up cans.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I have tried it.  I finally realized how fucking stupid it was.  Suicide's for attention whores, people looking for the quick and easy way out, and immature twits who can't seem to grasp the idea that suicide is usually a permanent solution to temporary problems.
> 
> It amuses me greatly at times... most of the time it's just lazy whiny chicken-shitty twats who want a reset button for their life.


The method has a lot to say for the person if you asked me.

Taking 13 tylenol? Attention Whore.

Taking 50 Lithium? Not so much.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Temporary problems tend to last for an eternity when you're a human.



???


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ???



Well, naturally, the temporary PROBLEMS don't last forever, but problems themselves ARE forever. Life is one huge, never ending problem for humans.

Some people get tired of it. Oh well.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 14, 2008)

is he dead yet? left any good loot?


----------



## Uro (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> So not even turning this into a discussion



Please, don't act like what I'm saying is wrong. If a family prays for Susan to get a new job and she does, prayer is attributed to her success. If she doesn't get the job, well, lets just forget the prayers ever happened and just block it out of our minds!



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Prayer may not work per se, but if anything, the caring intent can change a person's outlook for the better.



If anything what you're talking about is a placebo effect of sorts. Prayer I suppose, is just one of the innumerable things that can make a person happy and feel cared for.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The method has a lot to say for the person if you asked me.
> 
> Taking 13 tylenol? Attention Whore.
> 
> Taking 50 Lithium? Not so much.



Lithium, don't think I've ever heard of a case where they were using lithium to off themselves... I mean, make no mistake, it can be a dangerous drug, I have to get blood tests constantly to make sure it isn't mangling my liver and my white blood cell count, just never heard of a suicide attempt (or success as the case may be) with it.

Tylenol will destroy your liver, it can be genuinely deadly.  Hell of a price for attention whoring if you live, enjoy your buggered liver for the rest of your life.  Not sure how much damage 13 would do, though.

Gun in mouth indicates seriousness about the matter - not just attention whoring, serious intent to off one's self - gunshot is irreversible, is almost always lethal, is instantaneous - no backing out of it after the trigger is pulled.

Wrist slashing is reversible/treatable and can be slow due to half-assed cutting, and is a common recourse for attention whore emos.  You want to impress me, emo kid? Nick your carotid real good.  You'll pass out quick and bleed to death in short order.  No tourniquets and bandaids for you.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Lithium, don't think I've ever heard of a case where they were using lithium to off themselves... I mean, make no mistake, it can be a dangerous drug, I have to get blood tests constantly to make sure it isn't mangling my liver and my white blood cell count, just never heard of a suicide attempt (or success as the case may be) with it.


I did.

Because it's a neurotoxin, my brain now has some irreversible damage. It works by overstimulating the synapses. So once it gets stimulated to a certain point, the connection dies or gets rewired.

In other words, I could've gone brain dead if I had not been found. *shudders* Nuff of that shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are many cases which would seem to prove otherwise.



By the way, I didn't even mean this from a religious 'divine intervention' stand point.  I was speaking more for holistic medicine and the power of self-healing.

All of you anti-religion zealots can go back under you bridges now.



Uro said:


> Please, don't act like what I'm saying is wrong. If a family prays for Susan to get a new job and she does, prayer is attributed to her success. If she doesn't get the job, well, lets just forget the prayers ever happened and just block it out of our minds!



As I said, so not turning this into a discussion

but from a Christian perspective if Susan did not get the job it would be because God needed her to be someplace else.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

It's alkali poisoning.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It's alkali poisoning.


Like an overdose of potassium, right?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I did.
> 
> Because it's a neurotoxin, my brain now has some irreversible damage. It works by overstimulating the synapses. So once it gets stimulated to a certain point, the connection dies or gets rewired.
> 
> In other words, I could've gone brain dead if I had not been found. *shudders* Nuff of that shit.



Yeesh.

Remind me to be careful about my doses.  Fucking scary.  Brain damage terrifies me.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Yeesh.
> 
> Remind me to be careful about my doses.  Fucking scary.  Brain damage terrifies me.


As long as you don't take more than 200 mgs, you should be safe. I took around 1,700 mgs. Somehow I'm still functioning. >.>


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Like an overdose of potassium, right?



Yes.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wrist slashing is reversible/treatable and can be slow due to half-assed cutting, and is a common recourse for attention whore emos. You want to impress me, emo kid? Nick your carotid real good. You'll pass out quick and bleed to death in short order. No tourniquets and bandaids for you.


 
You'd be surprised how difficult it is to get at the carotid artery/jugular vein, especially if you're doing it yourself.  People don't seem to realize how tough the skin of the throat is, or how resiliant the connective tissue of the carotid sheath is.  You'd probably have to saw away at it more than a few painful times before puncturing it particularly well.  Besides, you'd probably damage the vagus nerve simultaneously, slowing your heart rate/blood pressue and making bleeding out slower/less likely to be fatal.  Sides, you'd need a hella big/sharp blade, unless you're going for a puncture wound, in which case you need to either stab away a few times, get lucky, or have a good grasp on your human anatomy.

Stick to wrists in water.  It's easier.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> By the way, I didn't even mean this from a religious 'divine intervention' stand point.  I was speaking more for holistic medicine and the power of self-healing.
> 
> All of you anti-religion zealots can go back under you bridges now.
> 
> ...


Im not anti-religious. I just have my own opinions on it, and dont believe in any. Religion helps many people and has done so for a long time. But at the same time it has been used and corrupted.

<.< Like politics...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

If you really wanted to die via wrist-slashing, you'd probably look up some anatomy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> As long as you don't take more than 200 mgs, you should be safe. I took around 1,700 mgs. Somehow I'm still functioning. >.>



Clearly it was because God saved you :mrgreen:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im not anti-religious. I just have my own opinions on it, and dont believe in any. Religion helps many people and has done so for a long time. But at the same time it has been used and corrupted.
> 
> <.< Like politics...



Like everything.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly it was because God saved you :mrgreen:


Can you see why I'm agnostic? I've had around 20 attempts, about 5 were serious....

AND I'M STILL ALIVE


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly it was because God saved you :mrgreen:


Or a high resistance to the drug.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> If you really wanted to die via wrist-slashing, you'd probably look up some anatomy.


 
Nope, it's pretty easy.  As long as you don't hack off your arm (which would cause the arteries/veins to cave in on themselves, thus slowing the bleeding out, which is why people who suffer an accidental amputation of the arm usually don't die of blood loss), cut across the entire surface (preferably deep enough to damage the tendon), and possibly submerge it in water to prevent clotting, you're good.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Can you see why I'm agnostic? I've had around 20 attempts, about 5 were serious....
> 
> AND I'M STILL ALIVE



Jesus loves you this I know

Cause the paramedics tell me so


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

ITT: How to kill yourself.

Take notes, kids.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Jesus loves you this I know
> 
> Cause the paramedics tell me so


I'm remembering that one



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> ITT: How to kill yourself.
> 
> Take notes, kids.



It's a respectable class just like sex ed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ITT: How to kill yourself.
> 
> Take notes, kids.


Cutting across your wrists? YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ITT: How to kill yourself.
> 
> Take notes, kids.


 
I've talked three people out of committing suicide by discussing their preferred methods in depth.  XD  Spelling it out seems to take away the fun, for some bizarre reason.  *shrug*  Personally, I think the physiology of death is fascinating.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

How to die:

Throw yourself into a volcano.
Go swimming while wearing rotting animal carcasses in the middle of the ocean.
Have David skullfuck you.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I've talked three people out of committing suicide by discussing their preferred methods in depth.  XD  Spelling it out seems to take away the fun, for some bizarre reason.  *shrug*  Personally, I think the physiology of death is fascinating.



QFT.

Reading all that stuff above makes my body ache, and want to commit not suicide.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Have David skullfuck you.



If my dick doesn't kill you the AIDS will.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If my dick doesn't kill you the AIDS will.


O_O" ...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Suicide by hanging makes me LOL sometimes.  I don't think people realize that the method in which hanging was (usually) supposed to kill was by breaking the neck at the end of the fall, hitting the end of the rope.  Death by strangulation was actually indicative of a botched execution or an amateurish/barbaric lynchmob.

People throwing themselves from bridges and such is kind of amusing too.  I'm terrified of heights, personally, but I can imagine the very strange sensation of the fall, while watching the ground hurtle at you...


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If my dick doesn't kill you the AIDS will.


Just the sight of your cock will make any normal person have a full blown seizure.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

From orgasming so hard.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel like some sort of source on suicide...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

May I cite you


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> May I cite you


Sure, Conservapedia does all the time :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I feel like some sort of source on suicide...



Hey, don't worry, everybody's got some form of strange expertise or unusual knowledge to share with others.  Yours happens to be suicide, in this case.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Hey, don't worry, everybody's got some form of strange expertise or unusual knowledge to share with others.  Yours happens to be suicide, in this case.



I know more about the reproductive system than your mommy and daddy put together.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Hey, don't worry, everybody's got some form of strange expertise or unusual knowledge to share with others.  Yours happens to be suicide, in this case.


I'd rather not be a source by experience though


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know more about the reproductive system than your mommy and daddy put together.



Ba-dum tsh!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Ba-dum tsh!



Thank you, I'll be here all week


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Ba-dum tsh!



Scary thing is, he's right.  He goes to that pervy class in college about sex, remember?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Scary thing is, he's right.  He goes to that pervy class in college about sex, remember?



There's nothing perverted about looking at genitalia riddled with various sexually transmitted diseases.

Unless you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know more about the reproductive system than your mommy and daddy put together.


 
So do I.  Only, applied to animals.  o__<;  I swear I'm not a zoo.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> So do I.  Only, applied to animals.  o__<;  I swear I'm not a zoo.



Cloacae are neat, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

This topic has taken a turn for the worst


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This topic has taken a turn for the worst



I believe that depends on your perspective.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

All is relative.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This topic has taken a turn for the worst



It's taken the natural path for any thread on a furry forum - straight into sexual hell.

Don't mourn too much, it's a damn sight less depressing and whatnot than suicide.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This topic has taken a turn for the worst


I got used to it..


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> All is relative.





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's taken the natural path for any thread on a furry forum - straight into sexual hell





Sernion said:


> I got used to it..



So's your face.

OH SNAP


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I believe that depends on your perspective.


It depends on how often I talk about sex, which is very little.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

well when I finally make it up to the gutter I will drag you all down a notch.

and if your friend is gonna kill himself, call the police.  Report it and have them go see him.  In most states its against the law and they can Baker Act you (what it was called in Florida)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It depends on how often I talk about sex, which is very little.



You're missing out.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Cloacae are neat, wouldn't you agree?


 
Awesome indeed, but not really related to the reproductive system in most animals. Except, with, like, birds, I guess. >> Which totally aren't my focus. Birds are frickin weird.  I'll stick with mammalian livestock.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

but I thought we were the highest form of animal.......so we can only have sex to reproduce? 

wtf


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> but I thought we were the highest form of animal.......so we can only have sex to reproduce?
> 
> wtf


 
Wait.  What?


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Awesome indeed, but not really related to the reproductive system in most animals. Except, with, like, birds, I guess. >> Which totally aren't my focus. Birds are frickin weird. I'll stick with mammalian livestock.


 

did i miss something?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> did i miss something?


 
Apparently. o.o;  Know what a cloaca is?


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

yep.....very basicly your gut cavity......could go into more detail but it takes to much typing


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Then why that? v



jagdwolf said:


> did i miss something?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry.  Gotten ferociously off topic.  Back to it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it was the change of subject.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry Ny, I misses a bunch of posts


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 14, 2008)

You're all fucking terrible people.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Apparently. o.o;  Know what a cloaca is?


Wikipedia it and scroll down if you're into avian scat.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> Wikipedia it and scroll down if you're into avian scat.



woah WOAH buddy, I think you're looking a bit too far xD it's avian, but it's not... that 0_o


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2008)

Didn't read the thread, don't care, but I thought you needed to know.  Best advice I can give you is to let it happen.  In fact, you could prompt him to do it and stream it live on Thanksgiving to all his relatives.  It would be great Youtube material.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 14, 2008)

>_< give him loads of love and care


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> You're all fucking terrible people.


Once again, the people I'm fucking is none of your business.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 14, 2008)

Velvet204 said:


> Okay, I have a friend...Also a fur, just one that won't go on FA for some unknown reason..x.x The other day he decided "I'm stressed out of my mind, it's giving me ulcers that make me throw up blood, my adoptive family is horrible, I'm just gonna end it all"...I talked him out of it, but he told me he'd wait a WEEK...And if I can't convince him to live by then, he's gonna do it...
> 
> Would anybody be willing to talk to him? Maybe if I show him enough people care...He won't do it... ._. If not...Does anyone know what I should do?


 
Tell him to get off his cross, use the wood to build a bridge, and get over it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

I always thought it was "Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it".


----------



## Nickk (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I always thought it was "Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it".


 
Yeah, it is. But I was just making a Christopher Titus joke.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Yeah, it is. But I was just making a Christopher Titus joke.


Ah. Scuze me for living under a rock.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Ah. Scuze me for living under a rock.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP1kKcZtnkQ


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> You're all fucking terrible people.


 

Nope were just animals.  some have de-evolved to this lesser state called bleeding heart humans.

For me, well, im trying to shed the human skin.  But i'm still a wolf, and the reality of the fact is when your dead, the spark that was you has moved on...perhaps to repeat the same life, however, the body is just dead meat.

If you don't care enough to want to live, fine, its called throwing some clorox in the gene pool.

Harsh?  well im not a bleeding heart human, so im just still an animal.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Awesome indeed, but not really related to the reproductive system in most animals. Except, with, like, birds, I guess. >> Which totally aren't my focus. Birds are frickin weird.  I'll stick with mammalian livestock.



BIRDS 8D



NekoFox08 said:


> woah WOAH buddy, I think you're looking a bit too far xD it's avian, but it's not... that 0_o



Birds only have the one exit way.  8)



jagdwolf said:


> For me, well, im trying to shed the human skin.  But i'm still a wolf,



*SIGH*


----------



## Thatch (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, suicide. What did he plan on doing? Something impressive?

Human fireball would be neat.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, suicide. What did he plan on doing? Something impressive?
> 
> Human fireball would be neat.


That's not cool!...NOT COOL AT ALL!
I had a friend who committed suicide. Anyone...and I mean ANYONE who promotes suicide is a complete and total fucktard.

What you need to do is get your friend some help. Don't ignore it and then help him after it's too late.

Reported!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That's not cool!...NOT COOL AT ALL!



Well, yeah, it's a human FIREball...


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well, yeah, it's a human FIREball...


Ouch.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That's not cool!...NOT COOL AT ALL!
> I had a friend who committed suicide. Anyone...and I mean ANYONE who promotes suicide is a complete and total fucktard.
> 
> What you need to do is get your friend some help. Don't ignore it and then help him after it's too late.
> ...


Hey man chill. I had a friend hat did as well. Being able to get over it is one of those "coping skills".


----------



## Thatch (Nov 14, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That's not cool!...NOT COOL AT ALL!
> I had a friend who committed suicide. Anyone...and I mean ANYONE who promotes suicide is a complete and total fucktard.
> 
> What you need to do is get your friend some help. Don't ignore it and then help him after it's too late.
> ...



Less sugar. You'll get a seizure... Unless you're suicidal too. Then carry on.


----------

